# Tanners Creek??



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Just wondering what is you favorite presentation/lure to use when fishing tanners creek on the Ohio River?


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

I guess I fish Tanner's as much as anybody. As to a favorite lure there; Well honestly, it depends. Time of year (season), water clarity, time of day, tournament pressure etc.. 
The short answer to your question for me would be these 3.
1. spinner bait
2. crank bait
3. plastic creature bait

Not necessarily in that order. All 3 have produced well for me at Tanner's Creek. 

p.s. A buzz bait (black) can also be deadly very early in the morning.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Not sure where this is but I love black jitterbugs for early morning and late evening smallmouth! I fish beaver creek allot on the upper Ohio and I do good with shakey heads, tubes, rooster tail, and dare devil spoons. These 5 baits catch 90% of my creek bass.... They always seem to be biting on one!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

I've never been to tanner's creek, but it wouldn't be far for me. Is there decent bank fishing around there anywhere? or is all by boat?


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

zooks, 
This creek runs for many miles and boats can navigate it for many miles. So yes, there is bank fishing available. Right at the Tanner's Creek ramp in Lawrenceburg you can find a good amount of bank fishing. There is always several people or small groups bank fishing there.
The biggest problem bank fishing much of the long run Tanner's makes as I see it from the water would be that, a great deal of it would be private property. You could find places where bridges cross over it to bank fish. 
The only thing I can think of to tell you is, look at it with Google Earth and find those areas convenient to you.


----------

